# Can you help identify this?



## eryth (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello, I was watching this movie the other day and heard some music I don't know, can you help identify it and possibly the recording too if possible? I have added an mp3 of it in the attachments but it can also be seen here: 



 from 11.20. The movie is from 1958 so the recording must pre-date that. Thank you for any help.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

eryth said:


> Hello, I was watching this movie the other day and heard some music I don't know, can you help identify it and possibly the recording too if possible? I have added an mp3 of it in the attachments but it can also be seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> from 11.20. The movie is from 1958 so the recording must pre-date that. Thank you for any help.


Not a clue - sounds like operetta - but I loved seeing the very young Romy Schneider!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A quick look on the internet shows that this German 1958 remake of the 1931 movie won a couple of awards including the Golden Berlin Bear award but does not list any reference to the music.


----------



## eryth (Apr 18, 2013)

She was very good, not quite the Manuela of Hertha Thiele in the original but still good especially in the post play scene; thanks anyway.


----------



## Ebab (Mar 9, 2013)

I can make out the following words from what seems like the chorus

_Mein Fähnrich vom Garde du Corps (repeat)
vom ersten Regiment!_​
I googled for these lines but was unable to find anything else than references to this particular movie. Possibly an original composition by score composer Peter Sandloff.

Bear Family Records has a CD with selections from the movie, but it seems like the title in question is not included.


----------

